

Seeking Co-Founder for Social.com Startup (Greater Boston) - BlueSkies

I'm seeking a co-founder in the Greater Boston area to help me startup a company at Social.com (not related to the current web site).<p>My plan is to offer consumer microblogging services over utilities such as Twitter, with a possible social networking component.  I'm looking for a proven professional with Web 2.0 startup experience who can help me explore the market, develop a business plan, finish a prototype, and find funding.<p>You would be working with someone who is an experienced programmer and techie.  I've been working on some general infrastructure code toward an example Twitter App.  I take a solid approach to programming projects which includes exception handling, testing, code coverage, documentation, etc.<p>I'm open to the possibility that two co-founders might fill this need - one to assist with UI and backend tasks (currently Perl/Catalyst) and the other to focus on business needs.<p>If you are interested and live in the Greater Boston area (this is a must), please send e-mail with some information about yourself to:<p>cofounder (at) social.com<p>Thanks!
======
fallentimes
We need to organize another HN Boston meet up (using Anyvite of course).

BlueSkies, we should go out for drinks sometimes now that TS's Worldwide HQ is
in Boston for another year. Email is in my profile if you're interested.

BTW I'd skip the business plan and just start producing and hustling. The YC
application is a great "roadmap", if you will, even if you don't end up
submitting it.

~~~
nabeel
good to hear you guys are sticking around for a little bit.

~~~
fallentimes
Are you in Boston too?

------
JayNeely
Come to the Ignite Boston 4 event tonight:
[http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/09/ignite-boston-4-this-
thursd...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/09/ignite-boston-4-this-
thursday.html)

There will be a good-sized techie crowd there, in an informal networking
environment. I'm sure you can make a better impression to potential co-
founders through an interesting in-person conversation than you could through
an online recruitment posting.

WebInno is another, slightly more formal (more dress shirts than t-shirts),
event that's big on networking, happening this next Monday:
<http://www.webinnovatorsgroup.com/index.php>

Hope to see you around.

~~~
BlueSkies
I'm planning on being at WebInno on Monday. Would love to connect with anyone
that would like to chat. I really enjoyed the last couple I attended. I was
aware of Ignite Boston, but unfortunately can't make the event.

------
cianchette
Hi,

I would be interested in advising you and helping you as much as I can. I was
recently the Vice President of Product Management for MocoSpace, which is the
largest mobile focused social network in the US.

I'm now launching a mobile interactive agency called Liquid Wireless. Shoot me
an email at cianchette at gmail if you want to connect.

Jason

